# Ring of Fire: 6, 12 and 24hr Ultra TT..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

An amazing performance by Leah Goldstein at this year's Ring of Fire Ultra TT....an average speed of 19.32mph for 24hrs, covering 386 miles! All in triple-digit temps over a course that included plenty of climbing. She surpassed even the two person relay teams...

This event is run in north central Oregon, based from the town of Maupin, on the Deschutes River. Normally run on forest roads and highways just east of Mt Hood, this year's course was altered due to highway construction, with the 'long loop' being routed east towards Shaniko and Antelope, using some of the routes also run for the Race Across Oregon...an even longer endurance event by the organizers, George and Terry. George is also race director (?) for RAAM, so the event is very well run.

This endurance TT is really special...The ambiance is amazing. It is more like a joint adventure..everyone helps everyone else. People go out of their way to welcome and aid newcomers, to cheer on when some one's will seems to be ....diminished.. At hour 11 (I've only done the 12hr myself) a kind encouraging word can be inspirational....

The host town and the Imperial River Co..race headquarters..they are great. George Thomas and Terri Gooch...they really put on fine events. 

Kudos to Leah and to all the other competitors.

Link to the results and other stuff. 
Racers, Start Times & Results : Race Across Oregon


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Doesn't 386/24 = 16mph ?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

jumpstumper said:


> Doesn't 386/24 = 16mph ?


Maybe the results had the 6 upside down? (grin)

Still, beyond remarkable to ride for 24hrs and average 16mph through 100f+ temps... True "endurance riding" Prolonged effort, alone on the bike, drafting not allowed....sleep or rest: Optional..

The Race Across Oregon (Ring of Fire ) organizers run a number of these competitive Ultra-type Endurance riding events throughout the season. There is a small group of riders in the US who are into Ultra events...very different style of competition from a normal bike race. Quite different, too, from a Fondo or a century...

My favorite of their events is the Deschutes River TT festival. A "stage race" of two days and three separate time trial courses.. The final day's out and back, up and down course is especially challenging...trying to stay in TT-mode for such a long distance.

Deschutes River Valley Time Trial in Maupin, Oregon : Race Across Oregon


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Might be riding time, 386/20 = 19.3.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

CBar said:


> Might be riding time, 386/20 = 19.3.


No 24-hour event I've ever done or seen reported average speed based on riding time! Looks more like a typo. And yes, 16MPH for 24 hours is pretty good, but Jure would do that in training.


----------

